# Introducing Khassie- Obsidian Arabian's recent addition



## Druydess

I'd like to formally introduce WMF THEE KASTANAH, (Khassie) daughter of THEE FEDERALI, a MINSTRIL son. Khassie has the desired Crabbet blood I love - crossed with Egyptian greats as well. She has the most friendly, kind nature- very similar to my Solei's and just adores people. Nicely built, huge doe eyes, straight legs, substance, and my god- can she snort and blow when asked- but turns it off immediately and become a docile puppy. She has a pretty nice show record herself. She will be bred to Dream this Spring.
So without further ado-- here's my new girl who I'm thrilled to have! Still getting her in condition; she is pasture dirty and fuzzy:

Wmf Thee Kastanah Arabian















































And her sire:










A little about Thee Federali: 
Thee Federali is FULL BROTHER to THEE DESPERDO V. Dressage Ch. Halter Ch. 1992-Egyption Event top ten straight 2-year olds, OABS Lufthansa Classes Reserve Champion Stallion, AHAF Thanksgiving Show Grand Champion Stallion. 1993- Pyramid Society Futurity - 6th, 1995- Stallion Row Egyptian Event Dressage Demo, 1998- Second Level Dressage Champion Egyptian Event, Second Place 2nd level test 4 @ (63%) Grand Haven USDF Dressage Show 1999- Second Level Dressage Ch Egyptian Event, 2000-Stallion Row Egyptian Event.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Another stunning mare you have there Dru!! What are your plans for her?


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Another stunning mare you have there Dru!! What are your plans for her?


Thank you HLL!! What amazing luck to find this girl; I feel very fortunate. My plans for her as this time since she already has a show record is to breed her to Dream, however, since she is so well trained, a fellow horsewoman would like to show her to brush up on her show riding, so I agreed. She's getting her ready for showing and she's very excited. Other than that - with her being well-trained, sweet-tempered, and very talented, she may be a great trail horse or lesson horse for newbies..


----------



## BarrelBunny

THANKS for finding my horse, I've been looking EVERYWHERE for her!! :rofl: :rofl: Just kidding, gorgeous mare though! Best of luck with her!


----------



## Endiku

Whew, look at that shoulder and hip! Can't wait to see her conditioned and in her summy glory


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Congrats! She is very stunning! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBBCrone

YAY!!! *claps excitedly* She's very sweet!


----------



## Druydess

BarrelBunny said:


> THANKS for finding my horse, I've been looking EVERYWHERE for her!! :rofl: :rofl: Just kidding, gorgeous mare though! Best of luck with her!


HAHAHA!! You are just a pistol BB!! Great post! Thanks you so much! :wink:


----------



## WSArabians

She is very lovely indeed!


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> YAY!!! *claps excitedly* She's very sweet!


That's right!! You actually got to SEE her in person.. I almost forgot. :wink:
Next time you come we have to get her trotting. She is a trtting machine- powerful with all kinds of snorty and blowy attitude. I was impressed!! :shock:


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess I bet you are getting some great deals for these very nice horses.
What are you trying to do? Keep the prices for quality arabians high single handedly? Just joking.
I am guilty too of taking advantage in the market to buy good quality brood stock.
hopefully when the market rebounds. the two of us will be sitting pretty.
that is a nice mare and great addition to your herd. good luck. Shalom


----------



## horsecrazygirl

dru can you go horse shopping for me please? Once again, I LOVE YOUR HORSES!!!


----------



## Druydess

Endiku said:


> Whew, look at that shoulder and hip! Can't wait to see her conditioned and in her summy glory


I know Endiku! I could watch that shoulder and hip trot all day long..lol
I can't wait to see her conditioned with her true dark liver color all shiny and sleek! :wink:


----------



## JustImagine

She is stunning; I love those eyes! And to think my trainer makes fun of my Arab when he flips his tail onto his back; I have proof he's not the only one! Haha.


----------



## Cacowgirl

What an absolutley lovely mare! Really like your plans for her,especially for a foal. Congratulations on such a nice addition to your herd.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Druydess said:


> HAHAHA!! You are just a pistol BB!! Great post! Thanks you so much! :wink:


Hahaha I'm going to take that as a compliment! You are welcome! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

One more.. love how this girl naturally uses herself. That neck is always snaky - well curved and flexed when in motion.










Another of her sire- Thee Federali:


----------



## BarrelBunny

Quit. Making. Me. Drool..!!!! On second thought, keep the pictures rolling! :wink:


----------



## Celeste

Very nice mare!


----------



## Druydess

BrieannaKelly said:


> Congrats! She is very stunning!
> 
> Thanks Brie!!
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





WSArabians said:


> She is very lovely indeed!


Thanks so much-- I figured you'd appreciate her Crabbet lines..:wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Love the new pics! Do you have any head shots and front views of Khassie? I'd like to see her a face a little better. :smile:


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess I bet you are getting some great deals for these very nice horses.
> What are you trying to do? Keep the prices for quality arabians high single handedly? Just joking.
> I am guilty too of taking advantage in the market to buy good quality brood stock.
> hopefully when the market rebounds. the two of us will be sitting pretty.
> that is a nice mare and great addition to your herd. good luck. Shalom


Well-- this one I did not plan on getting. Sad series of events brought her to me. My trainer's lifelong friend- also a trainer and breeder has been fighting cancer for 2 years- and is now terminal, and instead of selling them to unknowns- wanted her placed with good people who would use her and treat her well. My trainer took a few horses as well. I send her updates and pics and she is ecstatic that she'll be bred to Dream.
But in every other case-- it has been somewhat serendipitous; these opportunities just seemed to have fallen in my lap, mostly as a result of friendships with other breeders. For instance-- just bought down another lovely mare from up North.. I have though, known that collecting my stock in these times will benefit me later as the market will rebound as it always does, and I can wait..:wink:
I wish I could keep the prices high single-handedly..lol

Yes-- we think much alike. Thanks for the compliment about Khassie!


----------



## dbarabians

I bought a couple of mares a greatly discounted prices due to the drought and the former owner knowing that I take good care of my horses,
Another mare was practically given to me when I deleivered some hay to a rancher that had nothing to feed his cattle and horses due to the drought.
Gave him the hay and talked about the nice mare standing in his pasture. He insisted on delivering her that same day. Shalom


----------



## Celeste

I have had people try to give me horses, but not nice horses.


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> I have had people try to give me horses, but not nice horses.


I've had that end of it too.. but I have to invest in what I can use, though I do take in rescues from time to time..


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Love the new pics! Do you have any head shots and front views of Khassie? I'd like to see her a face a little better. :smile:


I'll see what I can find..haven't had a chance to get many pics of her and been letting her get a bit more presentable before taking them.


----------



## Druydess

Here's a few of her starting back to saddle. Now I'm sure there'll be someone that says her form sucks, but she's been off 2 years due to her prior owner's cancer battle and is very out of shape and rusty with the more difficult techniques. She is, however, willing and has heart.



















BTW-- this is not me riding her, but a friend who's using her to show. I am not good enough to show ride-- know squat about it..LOL


----------



## Celeste

She is a very nice mare, Dru. If you decide you don't want her, you can send her up my way.


----------



## Druydess




----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> She is a very nice mare, Dru. If you decide you don't want her, you can send her up my way.


Thanks Celeste.. You're a good friend wanting to take her for me.. LOL :wink:
I guess the best compliment about a horse is when other people would like to have them. :grin:


----------



## Druydess

Khassie was ridden today and all I can say is "WOW." Only a few rides and this girl knows things we are just discovering. Light mouthed-- little or no leg, and this girl just is on it! I can not wait to see how much more this Lady knows as her training progresses..


----------



## Druydess




----------



## HorseLovinLady

Stunning!! :smile:


----------



## Cacowgirl

I think she looks great under saddle. Is she going to some shows this year?


----------



## Druydess

Cacowgirl said:


> I think she looks great under saddle. Is she going to some shows this year?


She had shown before, so I have no real need to show her, but a friend who wants some practice in the ring is going to borrow her for the spring show season and have some fun with her. She been practicing with her and they're getting on very well. Khassie has a stellar, willing attitude and has been well trained. I don't really expect wins as she will be fairly rusty and will enter shows just for practice, but I'm sure they'll have a great time.


----------



## Druydess

Some pics from today. Khassie has been amazing to watch- what a good mare!


----------



## Druydess




----------



## HorseLovinLady

She looks great!! :smile: Love the sunset pic.


----------



## Druydess

I'd also like to take a moment and wish blessings and peace to Bazy Tankersley and her family. This icon of Al Marah passed on this morning and she will be greatly missed.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww that's so sad!! ((((Hugs)))) to her family.


----------



## dbarabians

I am now checking on the availability and price of a round trip plane ticket from Florida to Texas. I need Druydess to make the trip not to meet her but to take pictures of my horses and force her to post them. LOL Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> I am now checking on the availability and price of a round trip plane ticket from Florida to Texas. I need Druydess to make the trip not to meet her but to take pictures of my horses and force her to post them. LOL Shalom


LOL-- $216 round trip in the summer.. :wink:
Glad you like the pics!

I'd have to wait until after Solei foals and the shows die down here in FL. Force me?? Yes it would be terrible.


----------



## Druydess

Khassie head shot per HLL's request:










Love her "Crabbet Bump."


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Head shot! she is so pretty.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Thanks for the head shot, love it Dru!!


----------



## Druydess

Well, Khassie went to her first show this weekend after 7-8 years, and did amazingly well. Though rusty and barely conditioned, she managed a First and Second, and Reserve Champion High Point Award and a cash jackpot. The bigger accomplishment was that this was an open QH oriented show..:wink:
























































Definitely looking forward to what her breeding and ability will add to Dream's foals.

Wmf Thee Kastanah Arabian


----------



## Druydess

The very happy Lady with some of her winnings..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Congrats to Khassie and her rider!!


----------



## Celeste

That is wonderful!!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Congrats to Khassie and her rider!!


I am very proud of them both. :wink:


----------



## BBBCrone

*claps* YAY!! Well done!!


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> That is wonderful!!





BBBCrone said:


> *claps* YAY!! Well done!!


Thanks guys!! Definitely have a diamond of a mare there!!


----------



## Druydess

Updated pics on Khassie--- after a little conditioning..

Khassie won High Point Jackpot on her first show after 7 years unshown, and is a lovely, sweet mare..

Here she is telling Dream in the background where to get off.. Poor Dream...
Apparently he needs to bring her some apples and carrots..

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/wmf+thee+kastanah




























LOVE this mare..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She's gorgeous!! Poor Dream, looks like he's getting the cold shoulder lol. ;-) When do we get new pics of Pysnny, Little Echo and big Echo?


----------



## Remali

Well I don't know how this thread escaped my notice, but, WOW. I love your mare!! And congratulations on her show wins! She's stunning (so is Dream by the way!). I love her dark red chestnut color (I have a weakness for those redheads).

Awesome bloodlines too by the way!!

ETA: I was looking at your website Druydess... I saw that you have Gold N Ali listed as a reference stallion... how awesome that you too love Ali!! The lady (Gail) who owned him during his later years is a friend of mine, I was able to meet Ali, he was such an amazing stallion.


----------



## Druydess

Remali said:


> Well I don't know how this thread escaped my notice, but, WOW. I love your mare!! And congratulations on her show wins! She's stunning (so is Dream by the way!). I love her dark red chestnut color (I have a weakness for those redheads).
> 
> Awesome bloodlines too by the way!!
> 
> ETA: I was looking at your website Druydess... I saw that you have Gold N Ali listed as a reference stallion... how awesome that you too love Ali!! The lady (Gail) who owned him during his later years is a friend of mine, I was able to meet Ali, he was such an amazing stallion.


My website needs major updating, but TY for your kind words..

You know Gail??? :shock: She is a great friend of the owner of Gold N Ali's son, Golden Ecstasy, the sire of my 2 colts by Golden Ecstasy and former owner of my current mares- Dams of said GE sons..

What a small world!

Golden Ecstasy:









I envy you meeting him; he was a quality individual!!

Interestinly enough-- GE passes on a high percentage on Gold N Ali's substance and flaxen coloring with a liver base.. lovely indeed..


----------



## CronesHubby

whoohoooo! Congrats Khassie and Dru!!! WOW! I remember seeing her in the round pen when we were there..what a diffence 6 weeks makes. She's turning into a stunner like all your others. Poor Dream...he looks so rejected. :sad: BTW.....when is the baby due? She has to be getting close.


----------



## Remali

Yes, I know Gail, been to her place many times, she is one of the nicest people you will ever meet. We met through a mutual friend. And does she love her horses! Going to visit Gail and seeing her with her horses was always a real treat for me. Golden Ecstasy is another one of my favorite horses. Gold N Ali was so impressive, he was so kind and sweet, and even in his old age he was stunning, he lived the good life at Gail's. 

Your GE mares and colts are just gorgeous!!!!

It had been my dream/plan to breed my mare (in my avatar) to Gold N Ali or to one of Gail's other stallions (her stallion Red). But, my health issues got to the point where I was not able to work any longer, so that dream never came true.


----------

